# HARC Round 7 River Track 7/25/09



## darrenwilliams

Buggies, Slashes and Bajas oh my!!!!! It is time for another fine day of racing at the River Track. We should have all the usual classes as well as a Baja Class if we get enough to show. Come Friday Night and get a little practice over your competetion. Anybody sporting anything new? I am hearing rumors that there is now a D8 Truggy in our little group. Looking forward to some great offroad racing. Bring plenty of water as is is supposed to be near 100 degrees.


----------



## nik77356

I'm there! I can't wait to try out my new car at the river. Anybody ready for an arse whoopin?


----------



## darrenwilliams

Ready to see you try...haha


----------



## killerkustoms

What the heck, Darren you started this thread, I guess its ok since your kinda the River Track Ambassader. Well I'm counting the days till its time to tear it up and it can't come any faster. Hopefully if my build is complete will determine on what I'm sporting, but I did hear a couple of experts won't be making a show this weekend. Maybe I'll race expert and save my new body from the Hack Pack..lol. I'm gonna bring some carne & churriso Darren if you don't mind puttin it on fire. Its going to be great we're at the River Track where you have no choice but to "Relax".:doowapsta


----------



## troytyro

Darren got all the bugs out of the 808, she is ready to rip up some river dirt! I will be there as planned.


----------



## darrenwilliams

killerkustoms said:


> I'm gonna bring some carne & churriso Darren if you don't mind puttin it on fire.


 Everyone is welcome to throw down on my grill. I am planning to bring some sausage or fajitas for the grill. There will be change in this though. I will be charging or trading parts for food. I just can't afford to feed the track with this economy. Everyone is encouraged to bring something for the grill.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Kevin and I are excited to make our river track debut!!


----------



## killerkustoms

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> Kevin and I are excited to make our river track debut!!


Virgins to the River, your gonna love it, welcome!


----------



## rodgedaddy

darrenwilliams said:


> Everyone is welcome to throw down on my grill. I am planning to bring some sausage or fajitas for the grill. There will be change in this though. I will be charging or trading parts for food. I just can't afford to feed the track with this economy. Everyone is encouraged to bring something for the grill.


amen darren, there has been alot of muchers in the past, and you know who you are, bring your own meat, pay the man, or eat hot dogs.


----------



## mmorrow

Jason you to will fit in just fine. 

Somebody please take out Jake for me.
I will donate a set of tires to the winner in exp buggy as long as you beat Jake. Jake also has to race for you to beat him. Oh yea in case you can not tell Jake does not qualify for the free tires. lol

Good luck guys, and sorry I am going to miss it.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Sweet. I hope my new tires are AKAs


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

Does anybody know if there will be a electric class or if we will have to run with the nitros? How long will the heats/mains be? There is about 5 of us planning on running saturday. Thanks.


----------



## rodgedaddy

hey cv, now would be a good time to regurgitate the thread on the new HARC rules, for the NEW electric guys.


----------



## griz

*How many baja's*

I'd like to get some video of the baja's. Thats about the only kind of r/c offroad I don't have any video of. They should be pretty scary at the River Track with the huge air jumps. How many show up usually? Do you run them every weekend? Too broke to go anywhere this week. But I won't be broke forever and I'm long past due to get down there and get some killer video.

Griz


----------



## rodgedaddy

griz said:


> I'd like to get some video of the baja's. Thats about the only kind of r/c offroad I don't have any video of. They should be pretty scary at the River Track with the huge air jumps. How many show up usually? Do you run them every weekend? Too broke to go anywhere this week. But I won't be broke forever and I'm long past due to get down there and get some killer video.


there will more than likely be 5 to 10 this sat. every friday night they race at the river track under the lights and usually have 5 to 10 show up religiously.


----------



## troytyro

Baja class? Who started that monster class, its going to tear the track up!
LOL!!!!! gotta love it. No guts no glory, run those things.
Hey Jeff you going to make it bro?


----------



## darrenwilliams

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> Does anybody know if there will be a electric class or if we will have to run with the nitros? How long will the heats/mains be? There is about 5 of us planning on running saturday. Thanks.


 Brian,
You will be running with the Nitro Guys (no crying from either camp. we have already been down that road). Here is a link the thread with all the HARC rules.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=215749

CV,
Where are you? Not like you to miss a whole day on 2cool the week before a race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thanks guys for starting up this thread and keeping it answered.......I'm laid up in bed with Laryngitis and an insane ear-ache! Just got up to check my emails and forums, and I'm headed back to bed. Will be dreaming about the River track!!!!! I intentionally did not race my buggy this past weekend so that it would be 100% ready for the river!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Don't believe him guys. It's a trick. I haven't figured out his angle yet but I know it is there.


----------



## killerkustoms

I'm with Darren, it's a trick, laid up right sure..LOL


----------



## wily

He did sound like a frog saturday at Mikes.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

HAHA Darren! Yeah, I called you last night, so you know I ain't faking it!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

CV,
You did sound pretty rough. That was probably just due to the practice of calling into work so you could spend more time working on your car.

I just talked to Ken and they have had zero rain since the little shower during the Friday Night race.


----------



## rivertrack

darren , good idea for the food. I will have some fajita packages for sale at the river. We'll cook them for free so we can all eat for free all day long.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

We are first timers to the river and were thinking of bringing the pop up out Friday and staying the night, is there hook ups out there for camping? or at least power?


----------



## darrenwilliams

Sweet, more electrics to beat up on Friday Night. There are not hookups per say but you can probably get power. Ken will do just about anything for money. Give him a call at (979) 248-8612 and work it out.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Thanks Darren......talked to Ken, we are set and ready to roll!! I guess we will see yall around noon on Friday!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Be careful.....Lots of time at the River can easily equal lots of broken parts. The jumps are a bit higher than you are used to at Mike's.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

we run our buggies out at my buddys supercross track so we are more than ready to catch some BIG air!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

i have no problem running with the nitros, i do it every friday night under the lights. "calm down, relax" LOL!!!!


----------



## svo

troytyro said:


> Baja class? Who started that monster class, its going to tear the track up!
> LOL!!!!! gotta love it. No guts no glory, run those things.
> Hey Jeff you going to make it bro?


We have a hotrod show in Giddings this weekend, but some things come up and we're not sure if we are going to make that just yet.

If not, then I will come out either friday or saturday. Most likely saturday.

jeff


----------



## troytyro

OK wake up people!!! Only a few more days to some racing at the river!
Darren its all good for friday, got it all together, will be there around 6 or 7


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Darren.....don't forget those steering rod ends for me!

T-roy......did that Chassis work for you? Or did you just get a whole new car!?!?


----------



## troytyro

Yup that was the main part of my problem! but she rolls smoothly now, i dont need a motor, all i need is a sail, and wind!!! Thanks CV


----------



## darrenwilliams

Troy,
I am ready for Friday. The car is cleaned, serviced and just came off the setup stand. I will probably replace my bulkhead bearings Satruday before the main but that is about all. I should be there around 2:00 on Friday.
CV,
I have the parts in my cart. You know me, I am bringing everything I own to the race.
Jake,
Are you coming out Friday?


----------



## mmorrow

Darren did you say Jake. those are fighten words. Jk

You know he is scared of the internet. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

He shows his face every now and then around here. he is the ONE I am gunning for this weekend. I'm closing the gap on him but there is still a pretty good gap. I have plan though, I am going to see how fast turn marshalls can pick him up and get him back on the track after I push him off Broke Back Mountain. That should help his lap time a bit...LOL


----------



## nik77356

Anybody got any front/rear DE racing skidplates for an MBX6?


----------



## JakeD

not scarred of the internet mark just to lazy to sign in and talk smack with you all day. haha. darren i will be out there friday giving u a run for ur money so get ready for it


----------



## mmorrow

Glad to see Jake is ok. Where were you at last saturday at mikes? 
R u going to Corpus next weekend?


----------



## JakeD

had to take a little break last saturday. not for sure if we can make it to corpus yet. are u goin? and if u are what tires u gonna run????????


----------



## mmorrow

tires black and round. lol bowies, crimes, calibers. m3
Looks like me, twells, jb, roger a. smiley, dan, nathan. We r going down there sometime friday afternoon.
JB and roger need someone to ride with. your xray teammates. lol


----------



## JakeD

black and round. those things work every where. lol


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

looks like thunderstorms in Brazoria today and a 20% chance of rain Thursday and Friday, Im gonna be really bummed if we get rained out this weekend!! Hey CV, if the river gets rained out can we still proceed with Harc up at Mikes??


----------



## troytyro

Rain or shine I will be at the river! :cloud::doowapsta


----------



## kstoracing

From one extreme side of town to the other. That would be some caravan...lol.


----------



## katjim00

Mark that is a long way to drive to have another engine failure


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I don't like to move rounds too much....if it gets rained out, it gets rained out.

Have faith in the River though!


----------



## nik77356

If it does "R", are we all heading to mikes for practice/club race?


----------



## mmorrow

Thanks for the words of encouragement, when you are the one who told me how to fix it. Are you doubting you skills, or intelligence. : )


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

nik77356 said:


> If it does "R", are we all heading to mikes for practice/club race?


That's definitely what I'll be doing.....but I can't say for everyone else.

BTW I'm showing a 0% chance of rain on Saturday, and whatever rain is supposed to happen this week, it's only a 30% chance and it looks like it's supposed to happen tonight or tomorrow morning...........RELAX!!!!!!!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Sorry I brought up the R word, lets not jinx ourselves!!


----------



## killerkustoms

According to every weather channel it's a 0% chance of rain on Saturday. I don't mind a little shower just to cool us down a bit, I don't know why you flashlight drivers get so worried its just a little water. 

Man its just wednesday, this waiting is killing me and Darren I got the truck 100% down minus the lid...oh Smiley you done yet?


----------



## rodgedaddy

if it were to "r" on sat., which it won't, i think i'd rather just relax under darren's trailer awning and have a few hundred crown and 7's all day. hows that sound DW?


----------



## killerkustoms

rodgedaddy said:


> if it were to "r" on sat., which it won't, i think i'd rather just relax under darren's trailer awning and have a few hundred crown and 7's all day. what you think DW?


Don't yall do that anyway...LOL:cheers:


----------



## katjim00

lol Mark

My lack of intelligence is never a question, we all know that went away when I said I do. I just know how slow you are too listen to me so I had little faith you would do what I suggested before it failed again.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Roger, That sounds like a great plan but it doesn't matter. It barely rained lightly for 20 minutes last Friday while everyone else got hammered and were too scared to come out and race. The track is dry and could take a good bit of water. Ken just bought two more pumps in case it does rain he can pump out quicker. A few minute by a few people with shovels rakes and hoes and it is game on. This is "offroad" racing. Your car will get diry. Bring some extra air filters let's do it...


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Hey Killer, My Flashl8ight (lol) is built with waterproof Brushless Revo parts so I hope yall bring snorkels for yours!!!


----------



## rodgedaddy

you hit the nail right on the head darren, man up, this aint your grandpa's track. its get down, get dirty, and let it all hang out.
and this also goes for the ladies passing by in bikinis on boats in the river!!!LOL


----------



## killerkustoms

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> Hey Killer, My Flashl8ight (lol) is built with waterproof Brushless Revo parts so I hope yall bring snorkels for yours!!!


Then its settled rain or shine we're racing, but don't forget your WD-40 cause the salt water does amazing stuff to your car and OFF to keep the skeeters away.


----------



## rivertrack

no rain friday the facts newpapper will be at the river to do a article on rc raceing so get ready to talk


----------



## troytyro

Doug hold the paper people till 7 pm, i will be arriving in my limo at that time! Darren pull the red carpet out for me. Roger get me a cold one, and Jake no photos!:cheers:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Man, I really need a break from work! TOTAL OVERLOAD!!!!!

Hurry up Friday......get your arse here!!!! I'm ready to race!!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

2 more hours and this work week is in the bag. I love 4-10s


----------



## kstoracing

Lol, where do you work again...lol. I am with the state and I do the 4-9s and a 4.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

GAWD!!! I WISH I had an option for 4-10's!


----------



## rodgedaddy

you suck darren. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

kstoracing said:


> Lol, where do you work again...lol. I am with the state and I do the 4-9s and a 4.


 Texas Instruments


----------



## killerkustoms

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## kstoracing

In some countries I believe it is...lol


----------



## troytyro

Its friday for me, packin my buggy up and gettin ready for the trip to the river in the morning. See ya!!!!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Its Raining its arse off up here in New Caney!! I got the camper hooked up, cold beer on ice, and the buggies and slashes ready....I'm praying for an awesome cloudy yet dry weekend of racing!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Just talked to Doug. Still ZERO rain at The River. You guys are going to be asking to water the track before it's over.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Can't sleep....Ready to Race


----------



## darrenwilliams

CV,
Bring your camera. I need a new avitar. I haven't run these colors in a while. As Doug announces it, "There goes your leader in that gay arse purple car."


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

haha! I will Darren.


----------



## katjim00

LOL Darren

I did not think Doug could distiguish colors with his "glaucoma" problem lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

I wouldn't necessarily call it a "problem"


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Just talked to Ken.....not a drop of rain out at the River and he's been watering the track.

0% chance of rain on Saturday, so we're good to go!

All you Friday night guys, don't tear'em up before Saturday!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

we're just going to get it broke in properly


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

are the Baja guys racing on Saturday, or just Friday night?


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

We are about to make the long haul, gotta meet Earl and get a back up power plant and we will be on our way!! Can't freakin wait!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

I talked to a few last week and they sounded like they were going to try to race satruday as well. 4 makes a class, right?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

yep


----------



## darrenwilliams

on my way!!!!!


----------



## ItsNillusion07

Hey CV it's Michael. I was wondering if you could bring those batteries I asked you about a couple of weekends ago to use for my mugen starter box. It uses two 6 cell 7.2 stick packs


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I can do that! I will have them with me!


----------



## killerkustoms

3 more hours to go, I need to scratch this itch for racing bad.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Coming to you live from the Booth. The track looks great!!!! They watered earlier today and we will need to water again in a little while. Look forward to seeing everyone out here.


----------



## Labrat99

Yard is mowed, chores are done, buggy is ready. I'll see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## nik77356

You ready ladies????? I'm about to leave. Should be there around 7:45-8:00


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Well my cherry has been popped, I am officially hooked on the river!! Thanks to everyone for giving us a warm welcome and we appreciate all of your hospitality!! Im sorry that I had to bring out my flasl8ight buggy in and take 1st in the expert A main under the Friday night lights...no I'm not,lol!! Yall have a couple of new river track brothers for sho!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Hey, and a great Saturday of racing as well!!!!!

Congrats Darren on his first Expert win!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Jason, Glad to hear y'all had good time. River is always a blast. Wish I had not been so lazy Friday night and put a new throttle servo in and given you a run for your money.
I am going to have to start getting there earlier on Fridays and get some practice and figure out the right setup for dry conditions. I was getting my arse handed to me in the qualifiers.
Guys,
How is that view at the river? I know I loved it.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Casssidy....where you at? This should fix that problem once and for all!!!

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...38106/n/King-Headz-Kyosho-MP9-Rear-Wheel-Hubs

otherwise, you had that race in the bag man! You should give the expert class a try soon!


----------



## Cassidy S.

thanks cv i dont know what im going to do just yet.


----------



## mmorrow

sell it and get mugen. Jk
Twells had to do the same thing cassidy. That is known to be a problem on the Kcars


----------



## sfleuriet

Kyosho actually came out with a hard version of the rear hubs...

I think the part number is LOSA0804


----------



## wily

Anyone have access to the final possitions in sportsman and laptimes? Novice as well to compare Ty's in novice,......they were gone when I finally had a chance to look
Thanks.


----------



## Cassidy S.

sfleuriet said:


> Kyosho actually came out with a hard version of the rear hubs...
> 
> I think the part number is LOSA0804


yah i was running the hard ones when it broke, guess their just not hard enough


----------



## darrenwilliams

wily said:


> Anyone have access to the final possitions in sportsman and laptimes? Novice as well to compare Ty's in novice,......they were gone when I finally had a chance to look
> Thanks.


Ken emailed the results out. I just tried to attach them to this post but the system will not let me.
PM me with an email address and I will send them you you. If you would like to be added the River Race Track mailing list let me know and I will get you put on there. You will get all results then.


----------



## troytyro

Darren send me one bro [email protected]


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

send to me as well [email protected]


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

You guys should send Ken an email and get him to put you on their list:

[email protected]


----------



## rivertrack

darren call me 248-8612


----------



## troytyro

See Willy what you started!! LOL!!! Anybody else needs that info, email me and i will foward it to ya! Sorry Darren


----------



## darrenwilliams

Troy & Jason. I sent you a copy and added you to the email list.


----------



## troytyro

Got it. I want to help too! Now we are getting top notch. Emailed results how sweet!! Gotta love the HARC


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Actually, the River guys are doing that for all the races at their track......Mike's doesn't do the same.


----------



## troytyro

sad3sm


----------



## wily

Hey Troy.....My oldest son is at camp this week. Ty and my wife made a racing cake (cooking camp with mom).....can you guess? Black and green monster energy cake with a black Hyper 7 on top going over a jump.

Willy


----------



## wily




----------



## jasonwipf

nice i want a slice


----------



## jamminD

wheres the pics from race day


----------



## darrenwilliams

I never got my camera out. There were far too many girls in bikinis. I know that zoom lens would have got my arse kicked before the day was over. LOL


----------



## darrenwilliams

troytyro said:


> Got it. I want to help too! Now we are getting top notch. Emailed results how sweet!! Gotta love the HARC





Courtney Vaughan said:


> Actually, the River guys are doing that for all the races at their track......Mike's doesn't do the same.


 That's what they call Raising The Bar...


----------



## troytyro

Cool cake willy what about xray808 on it too!! Give me a slice and some milk!!

Darren that is rising the bar!! We need to get Mikes to do the same as the river. Thats how this series grows, added features is allways nice.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I copied this out of the Nitro forum to hopefully get a little visibility.

Hey I Was Just Wondering But Did Anyone That Went To The HARC Race At The River See My 2 Bodys? They Are White And Blue Truggy Bodies, For The Kyosho ST-RR. I Was Sitting By The Dock. If You Have Please Contact Nathan Vivares @ 832-768-1660 Or My Email @ [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## katjim00

Nathan must have thought that every word was the begining of a sentence. lol


----------



## kilana

darrenwilliams said:


> I copied this out of the Nitro forum to hopefully get a little visibility.
> 
> Hey I Was Just Wondering But Did Anyone That Went To The HARC Race At The River See My 2 Bodys? They Are White And Blue Truggy Bodies, For The Kyosho ST-RR. I Was Sitting By The Dock. If You Have Please Contact Nathan Vivares @ 832-768-1660 Or My Email @ [email protected]
> Thanks!


Wow...those must be the bodies I just purchased from ebay....$15 for two from some dude in Houston. I think his name was....

Just kidding! =)


----------



## killerkustoms

kilana said:


> Wow...those must be the bodies I just purchased from ebay....$15 for two from some dude in Houston. I think his name was....
> 
> Just kidding! =)


Hey Dan when you coming back out to race with us.


----------



## darrenwilliams

He aint comin'. He's scared.....LOL


----------



## Dan Henn

i will be back soon, sorry i missed the river i have had some things i needed to take care of. That and this working sat thing sucks.

Dan


----------



## JakeD

think there talkin about a different dan.


----------



## troytyro

JAKE?????????? ***!!! glad your still alive!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I will have the points up by tomorrow morning....sorry for the delay....busy week!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Jake, Grounded!?!?!?! HaHaHa.... Are you coming out tomorrow?


----------



## ItsNillusion07

killerkustoms said:


> Hey Dan when you coming back out to race with us.


Hey Rubine! I didnt know you were KillerKustoms. I recognized the your xray body on your profile pic.


----------



## killerkustoms

ItsNillusion07 said:


> Hey Rubine! I didnt know you were KillerKustoms. I recognized the your xray body on your profile pic.


Dang it my secrets out....LOL..its all good. I don't know how you knew it was my body when your always trailing me in the races...haha just having fun. Get your doodoo together cause the next HARC is in 3 weeks.


----------



## ItsNillusion07

*My Doodoo*

Man I got ripped off that b main. I should have bumped up that ******* dude cheated. I got the results from the river and it said I bumped up behind you in second. So how did that guy beat me. You passed me rubin when I was out in front because at the begining I was leading the bmain and I flamed up and not for the same reasons as in the quails. I was started back up and I caught back up and my motor was running fat. I caught up to that ******* dude and he flamed out and I passed his position but when his pit guy started him up again he threw him across the line before he went out again. After that I was about to catch rodger who was in second then he died and I passed his position and he never came back into the race so I was in second behind you and even nathan will tell you I was to. After the race was done he said me and you bumped up then at the last min it was you and *******. I told rodger about him getting thrown across the line and he said they docked him 2 laps. If that was true how did he bump up then. Thats saying I was laped 2 times and I wasnt laped by him but once then I caught back up. Look at the Bmain results.


----------



## killerkustoms

Dude its been a week already relax and let it go, you should have brought it to the race directors attention that moment. My advice is focus on the next race and make sure you bring a can of whoop arse. I'm sure your peed off but what I've learned in this sport is just to have fun or take up basket weaving as a hobby.


----------



## kstoracing

Another thing is not to rely on being bumped up. Qualify in A. Nothing is gauranteed.


----------



## ItsNillusion07

Dont rely on being bumped up? When you get second in the B-Main you dont justrely on being bumped up you are guaranted to bump up. If not then what is the point of having a B-Main or C whatever main and haveing a computer system that is suppose to tell you what your times and posistion in the race is. Then when they send the results of the race to people who are signed to the river mailing list it shows plain as day that you where in the bump spot. How does that mistake get made? Im curious to know. They call you in second and say that you bump up then later you dont. Somethings not right with that picture to me. When you have the best times of the day in qaulifing are you telling me you are not relying on being put in the A when you know for a fact that you have the best times of the day in either sportman or expert? People need to be watched especially at the pits for throwing their cars across the line after being started back up again. You go to have fun and pay 25 dollars to race and people are cheating to win. That kills the competiveness of the sport because people are going to win by cheating.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

I seen alot of cheating my first weekend out at the River a couple of weeks ago but never said anything. I think it would help to put a fence put up to seperate the pit box and the lap counter, I seen numerous pit guys and girls running the cars back and putting the cars in front of the lap counter which gained them a half a lap or even more!! If they ran that fence around to the corner of the stairs or even to under Dougs box with a gate I think it would eliminate all or most of all the cheating!! It all happens under the drivers stand so the racers and the announcers cant see it, at Mikes Big Phill has a birds eye view of all the action and the lap counter is on the other side of the track so all the slow guys have to actually drive Fast to win instead of cheating!! And EVERYBODY racing has to track Marshall, I wish I knew where I could get one of those "get out of track marshalling for life" cards....I would pay good money for it,lol!!


----------



## killerkustoms

Jasson I agree with you on that everyone that races must corner, dude with my skin tone I'm the last guy that needs to be out there in the sun. But I do it anyway cause its my responsibilty, thats why I used the largest hat I could find.


----------



## kstoracing

I don't know what to tell ya bro. If on the list you're on the bump spot but then later you're not. Then they should have either lined up 11 in the A or, explained the reason why. 



If everyone does it that flame out, is it an even playing field? I always thought odd laps were thrown out anyway. Like a 10s lap in a group of 30s. IDK...I guess next time don't let the next race start until you understand why you're not in it.


----------



## darrenwilliams

It is very difficult to see this type of cheat from the announcers booth. Ken is looking at moving the wire to curb the cheating. Talking about moving it around the corner from where it is between the corner with the drop and triple before the starting gate. It is a shame that a few people who can't follow the rules means that someone has to spend time and money to dig up a perfectly good loop, dig a new trench and add additional wire.


----------



## kstoracing

So, in regards of a flame out after the race has started. For my clarification, leave them on pit lane and let them complete their own lap. Gotcha. 

Is there a way to contest a race during the race. Like say there is a time frame post race to contest the results? Say after a completion of a qualifier, or Main. You have say 15min to file a contest the results.

Maybe this will help, instead of moving the loop. If someone sees a pit guy placing a racer infront of the loop after a stall. Someone needs to tell a racer in that particular qual. to contest it. Then the results need to be reviewed and if there is an unequal laptime which is inconsistent with the others, based on that racer's times. Then you propose a solution.

A cost free solution, only time.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Correct, Flameouts restart at pit lane. CV would need to answer the contest point. It would save a lot of cheating, whining, arguing and complaining by just moving the loop. It will be very obvious if a pit guy is running around the corner 50' to drop on the other side of the loop


----------



## kstoracing

Well, Darren I think they will find something else to complain about. If you move it to the other side of the track they'll find something else to complain, whine, or argue about.


----------



## ItsNillusion07

Are saying that I'm complaining? I'm not complaining Im simply pointing out that there are things going on at the races that shouldnt be. If thats the case and I'm complaining then everyone can cheat. Let the best cheater win then if thats the case. Let people jump the pipes and not wait for the people to catch up or let people throw there cars behind the line. No big deal if YOU or I is in the lead and someone gains a lap or two becuase of that. I guess I will have to cheat better than them. I Honestly dont care anymore that I wanst bumped up but what I do care about is that people arent playing fair and its not fair for the rest of us guys who go out there and try to have fun and be competitive when there is honestly going to be no point when I'm going to get beat by someone who cheats.


----------



## wily

anyone have the laptimes for the sportsmen qualifiers?

Willy


----------



## kstoracing

Dude, he nor I said YOU were complaining. All I said was to put in a time frame to bring up anything with the race staff. In other race events there is a window in which you can bring up complaints or observations with the race officials and they judge the next step. 

Dude, I don't know you and I am not a person to judge who you are. Like I say what you brought up would be a good reason to put that into place. What the race staff don't see we can and it would bring everyone up to a fair level. 

I just thought it would be an less expensive alternative to digging and relaying the wire.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I will say that you are complaining. I am not saying that you are wrong for doing so. What I am looking for is a process that will eleminate the complaining or create a venue that will support it at that time of the incident and lead to a resolution. If this all came out before the main it is "protesting" once it is in the book, it is "complaining." Doug was directing that race. he is now in Canada for two weeks. At the time of the race he could have provided an explanation of why certain people bumped and why other didn't.


----------



## rivertrack

Everybody that is cheating knows better. So as of now the cheating is over guys. Bring it to Doug or Ken's attention, the offender will be disqualified from that round of competition. No matter if it is a qualifier or an A Main. I would appreciate it if you had a problem that you would bring to our attention at the race, instead of waiting until you go home. We can solve the problem better if we know when it happens. On another note, I'm putting a cover over my drivers stand for shade.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Ken, I like you other note.


----------



## ItsNillusion07

Like I said before, how am I complaining when I am simply stating that people are getting away with cheating. Like Quit Crying and Go Green said, there was a lot of cheating his first time at the river track which was the HARC and he saw it personally. Not going to mention the persons (Plural) he saw doing it but there mom needs to stop doing it and he needs to stop jumping pipes or whatever he is doing and you cant tell me she does know. The line needs to be moved at the river. Mikes has theirs far away from the pit so you cant get away with it over there. And as far as the penalties go I think you should be dissqualifed from that race and the following race and have points deducted from your standings to show that cheating is not going to be tollerated. Come on guys this is suppose to be fun and something that fathers and sons and daughters and wives should be able to go enjoy, relax with friends, and I have made a few from this hobby (Joe, Rev, Rubin, Sam and Nathan, Darren, Price, CV, and Mizz) that I am thankful to know but you dont go out to the river, mikes or anywhere for that matter to be surrounded by people who cant win any other way than cheating.


----------



## killerkustoms

rivertrack said:


> On another note, I'm putting a cover over my drivers stand for shade.


Thanks alot Ken that cover will be greatly appreciated...you mind putting some box fans up there while your at it....just asking.

And Mike how come you didn't mention JB in your friends list...LOL...I'm just giving you ****.


----------



## ItsNillusion07

O I almost for got him too. Thanks Rubin.


----------



## kstoracing

Box fan....I'd rather have a cooler with some cold ones in there. Covered stand, we're moving on up...lol. Next thing you know we'll have a window unit and cameras on the track to catch all the evil doers. The Mark McGuires, Sammy Sosas, and Bondses.


----------



## rivertrack

how about ac ido not like hot air at hi speed


----------

